# What Next?



## fasty73 (14/10/10)

OK, I know some people may not want to answer me, thats fine. I tried the suggestion of putting yeast in a 2ltr bottle of apple cidar. My question is, what do I do now that it has fermented? Do I transfer it into another 2 ltr bottle and prime it with dextrose or just drink it as it is?


----------



## manticle (14/10/10)

If you're certain it has finished, transfer to another container and stick it in the fridge for a week.

Take it out, prime with dex, then leave sealed for at least two weeks. cider can need some time to age although I find that a bit of time in the fridge helps lessen that.


----------



## New2thebrew (14/10/10)

fasty73 said:


> OK, I know some people may not want to answer me, thats fine. I tried the suggestion of putting yeast in a 2ltr bottle of apple cidar. My question is, what do I do now that it has fermented? Do I transfer it into another 2 ltr bottle and prime it with dextrose or just drink it as it is?



Hey Fasty,

I've got an all-juice cider in the fermenter at the moment (4 x 2.4lt apple juice, 4 x 2.4lt apple & pear juice, based on msheridan69's Somerset Gold recipe in the DB), will be bottling in PET tallies with 2 carb drops per bottle when finished.

I assume if you want your cider carbonated, you'll need to bottle with some dextrose (or bulk prime before bottling), however would be very interest to hear anyone else's opinion in the meantime.


----------



## fasty73 (14/10/10)

So after a week in the fridge do I put the dextrose in on top or put it in an empty bottle and then pour it in. Don't want any volcanoes, they suck to clean up.


----------



## pk.sax (14/10/10)

Fasty, have you tasted the cider yet? Is I sweet or it it more like bone dry wine?

If it is sweet, my suggestion is to remove it to a fresh bottle off the yeast and chill it in the fridge. Preferably in the door. It will keep fermenting in the door, but really slowly. Basically enough to keep it naturally slightly fizzy if you steal a glass or two every day from the bottle until ou drink it out. In fact, if you don't mind the slightl yeasty taste and plan to consume within the week, just bung the bottle in the fridge without transferring. You'll be alright mate.

PS: if you did a large batch like a full fermente load, then I can see the benefits of priming and bottling as mentioned above, 2 litres will disappear before you realize it.


----------



## fasty73 (14/10/10)

I'm in no hurry to drink it. It's more of a test run for the fun police. I want it to be sweet. I haven't taste tested yet.


----------



## pk.sax (14/10/10)

Then hurry up and do taste test it mate, with cider that is meant to be left a little sweet, you want to chill it just before it hits he right amount of sweetness so you can confidently drink it within xx number of days so that not too much extra fermentation happens. It's a different matter if she likes drier stuff too. Hehe. + still in juice bottle is easier to sell as 'it's only partially alco to create the fizzy lightness <insert innocent face>'.


----------



## fasty73 (14/10/10)

Got her to taste it and she said it taste like beer! WTF, I tried it and it wasn't very sweet. OG was 1044 now it's 1012. It needs to be sweeter. It has good carbination, I think thats what gives her the beer taste. How do I sweeten it up alot?


----------



## kocken42 (14/10/10)

Kill the yeast and add sugar.

Make sure the sugar is sterile.


----------



## fasty73 (15/10/10)

OK, how do I kill the yeast and is dextrose ok to add?


----------



## Synthetase (15/10/10)

You could not kill the yeast and add lactose.


----------



## fasty73 (15/10/10)

Lactose? Where do I get that?


----------



## Synthetase (15/10/10)

My local home brew shop carries it. Try the sponsors at the top of the page.

My recipe book is lying somewhere too far away at the moment; but from memory, the last time I made cider, I used about 200 grams in 20 litres. You'll have to adjust for your own taste, but this (1% w/v) may be a useful guide.


----------



## pk.sax (15/10/10)

just pour 1/3 to 1/2 a glass of apple juice and pour the cider over it to serve. The higher alco content in the cider will keep it from spoiling in storage. Cider is simple and beautiful, no need to work too hard on it. Maybe add a few ice cubes to the glass before pouring over them.


----------



## Hatchy (15/10/10)

What yeast did you use? That may be where the "beery" taste is coming from. I'm currently drinking a longneck of 4(ish) month old cider which from memory was 15L apple juice & 9L apple & pear juice, it was poured on the yeast cake of the previous batch. Wyeast 4766 is yr friend for cider.

Edit: there was 500g of lactose in this batch as well as the pear juice. It's sweet enough for me but I don't drink cider normally, I'm currently a victim of circumstance. It seemed like a good idea to serve home brew at our wedding but the 4 cornies we emptied in 4 hours would've kept me going for weeks & kept me out of the cider. This stuff is pretty ok though & I reckon I'll keep it on tap over summer.


----------



## fasty73 (15/10/10)

Yeah, it was brigalow yeast.


----------



## Synthetase (15/10/10)

practicalfool said:


> just pour 1/3 to 1/2 a glass of apple juice and pour the cider over it to serve. The higher alco content in the cider will keep it from spoiling in storage. Cider is simple and beautiful, no need to work too hard on it. Maybe add a few ice cubes to the glass before pouring over them.



practicalfool is practical 

On an actually-adding-something note, I made a batch of cider a while ago using champagne yeast. Bad idea. Awful champagne-style after taste. Although a friend of mine really liked it. Incidentally, his favourite drinks are champagne and cider. Who'd have thought?

Anyhoo, carry on


----------



## pk.sax (15/10/10)

fasty73 said:


> Yeah, it was brigalow yeast.


that prolly also explains the higher finishing gravity... maybe do another bottle with white wine yeast and blend them  1-2 grams/litre of wine yeast to apple juice. ferment ~16-18 degrees.

PS: Good night.. yawnnn!!!


----------



## Swinging Beef (15/10/10)

Mate, if you just want to make cider out of 2litre bottles.

Pay your $25 and get this kit.
http://www.oztops.com.au/
Its awesome!

So simple!
Buy a 2 litre bottle of Apple juice
Drink 100ml to provide headspace
Add yeast from the kit.
Replace existing cap with Aus top
Pop in the cupboard for 3-5 days
Pop in thr fridge for one.
Carbonated and ready to drink sweet Cider at around 4-5% in less than 6 f'n days!


I have no affiliation with this business, I just love simple solutions to alcohol related problems.
The more you spend on the juice, the better your cider will be.


----------



## Bubba (19/10/10)

fasty73 said:


> OK, I know some people may not want to answer me, thats fine. I tried the suggestion of putting yeast in a 2ltr bottle of apple cidar. My question is, what do I do now that it has fermented? Do I transfer it into another 2 ltr bottle and prime it with dextrose or just drink it as it is?




I do this a lot, and it is personal taste but here is my process.

2lt bottle of home brand apple jiuce (non refrigerated), remove 1/2 a cup for head space, I replace the lid with my home made version of something like oztops to carbonate it while it ferments (retains the carbonation from initial fermentation) and stop the bottle blowing up.

I add yeast, and dex or honey to taste (about 4 tablespoons for every litre but this is optional), or if you want sweeter use apple and pear juice as the pear wont ferment out.

I swirl the bottle regularly (whenever I pass it) and fermentation starts in a day or so, and then leave for another 3-4 days (any longer and it will be very dry but taste as you go and stop it when it tastes right for you).

To stop fermentation you put it in the fridge...you can then leave and seal with a good lid for a few days then drink after it settles, or do as I do and pour off into 750ml PET bottles very lightly primed (1/2 teaspoon) of dex or honey, leave this another 24 hours and then refrigerate.

Have some fun with it, basically you stop the fermentation by refrigeration, and can drink as is or bottle it as I do...it is trial and error and to taste so do what works for you.

You can also use grape juice to get a very nice sparkling Lambrusco!

This is a very simplified version of my process, but the thing is you can keep it very simple and make a very nice cider!

Bubba


----------



## drsmurto (19/10/10)

practicalfool said:


> just pour 1/3 to 1/2 a glass of apple juice and pour the cider over it to serve. The higher alco content in the cider will keep it from spoiling in storage. Cider is simple and beautiful, no need to work too hard on it. Maybe add a few ice cubes to the glass before pouring over them.



You have to love simple solutions.

I don't want to add lactose or artificial sweeteners etc so i end up with a dry cider using berri preservative free apple juice and WY4766 (cider yeast). I do exactly as practicalfool suggests when people complain my cider is dry. Some ice cubes, a good splash of apple juice (sometimes cordial - lemon or raspberry) and fill up with the dry cider. I've even been known to do this for myself when the mood arises.


----------

